# Beginner monitor



## ballpython2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Which one is good for a first timer?

Ackie?

Savannah?

Tegu? 

Whats the difference between all three?

And do yall know of any  favorite breeders of monitors?


----------



## Rabid538 (Jan 30, 2010)

A Tegu isn't really a monitor. But it is a good beginner lizard nonetheless. Savannahs are definitely not a good beginner monitor, as they can get quite large. I suggest an Ackie or Timor monitor but they are going to be expensive (any monitor aside from Savannah and Nile will be). The Ackies are in the 200 dollar range while I got a nice Timor for $120. The Timors and Ackies both stay under 2 feet. The Timors will be more skittish though.


----------



## Rabid538 (Jan 30, 2010)

I just noticed that you are in Massachusetts. If you are looking for a place to get your monitor I suggest the New England Reptile Expo in Manchester. That is where I got my Timor monitor.


----------



## ballpython2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rabid538 said:


> I just noticed that you are in Massachusetts. If you are looking for a place to get your monitor I suggest the New England Reptile Expo in Manchester. That is where I got my Timor monitor.


Thank you I will look into these


----------



## Jmugleston (Jan 30, 2010)

ballpython2 said:


> Which one is good for a first timer?
> 
> Ackie?
> 
> ...


I'm going to echo what was put above and say ackies are a great choice. Savs need a large enclosure have a specific diet (too many rodents in the diet has been tied with disease and early death). Tegus are good, but they get fairly large as well. Ackies (and any of the "dwarf" monitors for that matter) stay small and are relatively easy to house. They eat crickets and other insects so they are a breeze to feed. For the dwarf species, ackies are great. There are a few other dwarf species commonly seen for sale (tristis, timors, etc) but they are a bit more flighty and less willing to be held.


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm an amateur herpist myself, and I don't have ANY exp with any of those. I have done some reading on Ackies and tegus though.

Savannahs are commonly available, but are NOT good choices for those without any previous exp with large lizards. They get kind of big and are kind of grouchy.

Ackies would probably be your best bet, but they cost an arm and a leg. Plus I've heard they do best in at least pairs so that'll cost a bunch. They also need moderately large enclosures especially for more than one lizard.

I've heard tegus (the Argentine black and white, T. merianae) are great but they can get quite large, are kind of pricey, and need large custom-made cages. If you wanna know more about tegus, there exists a forum called Tegu Talk. I occasionally browse the boards there, and it seems to be swarming with knowledgable people. Def worth checking out if you interested in 'Gus.


----------



## jebbewocky (Feb 1, 2010)

There's also reptilerooms.com
It's the board I used to use when I kept my leopard geckos, and they have a specific subforum for both tegus and monitors.


----------



## skippy (Feb 1, 2010)

i don't think that savs are bad beginner monitors as long as you do your homework and are prepared to take proper care of it. same with tegus which get longer and considerably more massive than any sav i've ever seen (argentines and reds anyway).

timors and ackies are super cool to watch interact with each other, you get the big lizard attitude in a more manageable package. if you really want a monster though i would go with a white/black throat or a water monitor. just be prepared to give it it's own bedroom within a couple years (and not a little bedroom either:})


----------



## Tecnition4life (Feb 2, 2010)

Rabid538 said:


> I just noticed that you are in Massachusetts. If you are looking for a place to get your monitor I suggest the New England Reptile Expo in Manchester. That is where I got my Timor monitor.



Yea i would definatley go there. They have a great selection of monitors!


----------

